# LGB Containers--which flat car to use?



## toytrains25 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a set of 2 LGB containers: P&O and LGB. The part number on the box is 5057. 

I would like to know the specific flat car(s) that these containers are supposed to fit on. A part number would be most helpful.

I have some Bachmann flat cars, but they are too long. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, I have the models of those containers in the basement somewhere. Let me dig them up and see what is stamped on the bottom.


----------

